# Possible to force cached exchange mode per computer?



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

Right now in our default domain policy we have Cached Exchange mode disabled. There are some shared workstations that were getting filled up with users mail being stored on there. In the policy cache exchanged mode is user based. It would be nice if we could enable this for people on their dedicated work stations to have improved performance on searching, and less queries to the server. Any ideas on how I can do this?


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you mean in  Outlook:

Tools>Account Settings>

Email Tab>(Select User Account)>Change

And then on the next window the check box for 'Use Cached Exchange Mode'?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Do you mean in  Outlook:
> 
> Tools>Account Settings>
> 
> ...



That is the option im referring to. But through Group policy we have that forced to disabled for all users because of these shared workstations. We would like it to be disabled just on the shared workstations. But because its a user GPO item, this isnt possible through just GPO as i can see.


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

Give this a go

Edit: found this as the fix from two different sites, so i hope it works for you.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Give this a go
> 
> Edit: found this as the fix from two different sites, so i hope it works for you.



Couldnt find OST under Outlook in the registry. Did a search and there is a reference to a .ost file in Outlook\Catalog.

I changed that to 0, but it didnt do anything.


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

What version of Outlook are you using?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> What version of Outlook are you using?



2007. I tried on windows xp and server 2008, both are VMs


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have Microsoft Terminal Services installed by chance?


Edit:I would assume the Server OS doesnt play a huge part in the following issue, seeing as you are running 2k8 Taken from http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/troubleshoot-cached-exchange-mode-HP001000078.aspx

I can't turn on Cached Exchange Mode.

One or more of the following may apply:
You have installed Microsoft Terminal Services.

Cached Exchange Mode uses an Offline Folder file (.ost). These files cannot be used if you have installed Microsoft Terminal Services for Microsoft Windows 2000 Server or Windows Server 2003. Installation of Terminal Services Client or the Remote Desktop Connection client does not prevent access to this feature.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Do you have Microsoft Terminal Services installed by chance?
> 
> 
> Edit:I would assume the Server OS doesnt play a huge part in the following issue, seeing as you are running 2k8 Taken from http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/troubleshoot-cached-exchange-mode-HP001000078.aspx
> ...



Yeah sounds like a bit of a stretch for that one. Especially since XP is effected, and comes with terminal services installed. i have a test exchange vm set as well. I swapped my XP vm onto that network to test out cached mode, and it was able to enable it just fine.


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok i actually got my hands dirty on this one, i created a test profile and changed between the two following settings and it turned cached mode on and off.  See if it works in your GPO locked down environment, if not, im all out bro.


Cached Exchange Mode is controlled by the following key;
[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles\<ProfileName>\13dbb0c8aa05101a9bb000aa002fc45a]

00036601 (REG_BINARY)

enabled value; 84 01 00 00
disabled value; 04 00 00 00

Edit: leave the first few zeros alone when editing this key, the prevailing '0000' before the four sets of two digits.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Ok i actually got my hands dirty on this one, i created a test profile and changed between the two following settings and it turned cached mode on and off.  See if it works in your GPO locked down environment, if not, im all out bro.
> 
> 
> Cached Exchange Mode is controlled by the following key;
> ...



Thanks for the dirtying of the hands, but it didnt work.  My registry entry 00036601 was different than the enabled line though, it read: 04 01 00 00


----------

